# How do I get this manufactured overseas? HELP!



## qasimali786 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am willing to get things mass produced overseas now. I went online and looked for manufacturers overseas and was confused on how to mass produced. Like, if I want a jacket that I totally customized, how do I get one of them to make it, it seems like they mostly are only selling products that have already been made by them. Do I need to buy the materials for the jacket separate froma fabric supplier, then have a sewing contract with a company? I'm just confused Asto how you get your final product made. Also, if it has little things hanging off the shirt, do I need to order that from another company, and send it to my sewing company to attach?And last, if a manufacturing company is selling a product that they are making, let's say in china, is it legal for me to put my brand on it and sell it, because they are selling them in mass quantities?


Also, has anyone produced anything oversease? How was it?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

are you prepared to order 1000's of units? if not you will probably not be successful. I think that in order to get what you want, you probably need to meet personally with the prospective manufacturer...or know the language of the country involved...You can get a company to do what you want...but I am sure none of them are on the forum. Once you have the garments, you can personalize as you choose...if you re-label, make sure you comply with the requirements of the county you are in...I assume the US...but ....check that out


----------

